

8 reactors could be lost? Fukushima from Google Earth. [pics] - josto
http://imgur.com/a/TsVXr

======
timrobinson
According to <http://www.iaea.org/newscenter/news/tsunamiupdate01.html>, "all
units at the Fukushima Daini, Onagawa, and Tokai nuclear power plants are in a
safe and stable condition (i.e. cold shutdown)".

Dai-ichi is Fukushima I: 'ichi' is Japanese for 'one'.

Dai-ni is Fukushima II: 'ni' is Japanese for 'two'.

------
josto
Not exactly sure, but Wikipedia says 2 of the reactors are not yet built? Not
sure. Looks like if there is a meltdown both plants would not be habitable, so
at least 6 reactors lost! How much does that cost?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fukushima_I_Nuclear_Power_Plant>

